# Layout! Aber wie?



## scell (22. März 2004)

Hallo...
es wird nun eine sehr lange frage von mir kommen....
Also ich ahbe mir 100 mb webspace geholt und eine .de adresse... alles wird zum schluß planet-x heißen....
Aufjedenfall möchte ich ein layout für die siete entwerfen... Frage: wie groß muss das layout sein...oder ist es in einzele teile geteilt.... 
wie binde ich das ein? wie kommen die links und der text da drauf?  oder ist das alles nur ein bild?
Erklärt mir das am besten mal ganz einfach als wäre ich 3 jahre alt....
Bracuhe dringend hilfe... 


PS: Die programm die ich benutze sind photoshop, indesign, jasc paintshop
aber hauptsächlich photoshop.. und ach ja meine photo shop kenntnisse sind nicht die besten.


----------



## kirchel (22. März 2004)

Warum fragst du nicht gleich, 

Wie mach ich ne Internet Seite?

Also ich würde anfangen das Ganze Layout in PS zu machen,  danach das ganze  slicen in Image Ready und mit einem HTML Editor weiter bearbeiten.

http://www.photozauber.de/ dort findest du bestimmt Hilfe, schau einfach mal unter Schulungen>>Grundlagen Webdesign nach, das ist genau das was du suchst.

kirchel


----------



## Pardon_Me (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von scell _
> *
> Aufjedenfall möchte ich ein layout für die siete entwerfen... Frage: wie groß muss das layout sein...oder ist es in einzele teile geteilt....
> wie binde ich das ein? wie kommen die links und der text da drauf?  oder ist das alles nur ein bild?
> *



1) Das kommt auf die Auflösung, für die du die Seite optimieren willst an...du kannst ja mal einfach ein Viereck (nur als Platzhalter) machen und mal schauen, wie dass dann in verschiedenen Browsern aussieht...je nach dem wählst du dann halt die Größe...

2) Einbinden: wie du willst...du kannst Bilder verlinken (z.B. Buttons, etc.) oder Tabellen mit Hintergrund...da gibts ganz viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Receiver (22. März 2004)

Also ich machs immer so:

Auflösung auf 800x600 stellen
Du öffnest Deinen Browser und machst mit der Print-Taste einen Screenshot. Dann Auflösung zurück auf 1024 mal irgendwas oder was auch immer Du hast, Photoshop öffnen, Datei -> Neu Bildgröße: 800x600, und per Bearbeiten->Einfügen den Screenshot einfügen.

Jetzt kommt der spannende Teil 
Du markiersst den gesamten Bereich in dem Browser, in dem nachher was angezeigt werden kann und löscht diesen. Jetzt hast Du noch zwei Ebenen: Die Hintergrundebene und ne Ebene in der sich Deine Windows Startleiste, die Statusanzeige von Deinem Browser sowie Adress und Menüleiste vom Browser befindet.

Wenn Du jetzt lustige Sachen auf die Hintergrundebene malst, kannst Du wenigstens sicher sein, dass die Seite nicht zu gross wird, oder irgendwie deformiert wird. (ganz sicher kannst Du nie sein, weil Auflösung und Browserdarstellung immer variieren. Dafür brauchst Du dann schon Flash)

Am Ende dann die Seite mit Image Ready zerschneiden und in HTML einbinden.
->Das kann auch was dauern und ziemlich ätzend sein, wenns nicht auf Anhieb klappt...

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Fey (23. März 2004)

Hallo,

also ich habe das jetzt so verstanden:

Du willst eine Website machen und weiß eigentlich gar nicht was da dahinter steckt? (Sollte diese Aussage nicht zutreffen, einfach restlichen Beitrag ignorieren)

Alsooooooooo....*lufthol*

Für eine Website braucht man ja nicht nur das Layout, sondern eben hinterher auch die Seite in HTML. Ich bin so eine "Kranke" (<- Aussage von meinem Klassenlehrer  ) die das noch wirklich per Hand macht, aber das verlange ich keinem ab.

Zum Layout:
Als erstes überlegst du dir, für was für eine Auflösung du die Website erstellen willst. Das kommt auch immer ganz auf die Zielgruppe an, die du mit deiner Site ansprechen willst. Am besten liegst du noch mit 800 x 600. Jetzt hast du aber ja nicht die gesamte Fläche frei, wegen den Browser-Leisten. Um die richtige Größe rauszufinden nimmst du die Lösung von Receiver.

Dort erstellst du dann deine Website mit allen Elemente. Ist diese fertig, musst du die Website slicen. Einfach mal in diesem Forum nach "Slicen" suchen, müsstest eigentlich massig Einträge finden. 

ImageReady spuckt dir dann eine HTML-Datei aus. Diese kannst du dann entweder mit Programmen wie Dreamweaver oder GoLive bearbeiten. Solltest du dir diese Programme nicht leisten können, kannst du den HTML-Code auch per Hand bearbeiten, dazu brauchst du aber viel Zeit um dir das beizubringen.

Was HTML eigentlich ist (und das sollte man zum besseren Verständnis wissen) findest du unter selfhtml.teamone.de Einfach mal nachschauen.

So, hoffe, ich habe dein Problem verstanden und konnte dir helfen.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Pitchblack (2. Juli 2004)

Warum nehmt ihr eigentlich 800x600? Ist 1024x768 nicht vorteilhafter heutzutage? Kenne niemanden mehr der diese Auflösung nutzt.


----------



## novam (3. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pitchblack _
> *Warum nehmt ihr eigentlich 800x600? Ist 1024x768 nicht vorteilhafter heutzutage? Kenne niemanden mehr der diese Auflösung nutzt. *



Alsoooooo.....
am besten ist es doch, man schreibt die Seite so, dass sie in jeder gebräuchlichen Auflösung (derzeit wohl zwischen 800x600 bis 1280x960) weder zu groß noch zu klein aussieht.

Deswegen erstelle ich meine Seitenlayouts nicht mit PS, sondern stütze mich vor allem auf die Techniken, die mir HTML selbst anbietet . Dabei gehöre ich auch noch zu den "Wahnsinnigen", die den Code per Hand schreiben. Allerdings behalte ich erstens ganz gerne die Kontrolle darüber, was am Ende drinsteht  und zweitens bleibt so das Layout immer einigermaßen übersichtlich.
Denn eigentlich - bitte nicht schlagen wenn ich das im PS-Forum poste - sollte es ja nicht das Design sein, weswegen die Surfer auf Internetseiten schauen, es ist  (fast) immer der Inhalt, und der sollte früher wie heute immer im Mittelpunkt einer Seite stehen.

Nur mal so aufgemerkt...


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Juli 2004)

Ich habe gerade mal in meinen Statistiken gewühlt und mein Counter sagt mir, dass ca. 60% 1024*768 haben und nur knapp 3% 800*600. Der Rest verteilt sich auf 1280*1024 und andere "komische" Auflösungen.

Aber das kommt auch immer drauf an welche Menschen du ansprechen willst. Soll es für Jung und Alt sein würde ich auch 800*600 machen, da viele ältere Menschen diese Auflösung benutzen.

Doch es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten da etwas zu schummeln:

Entweder designst du das Ganze für 2 Auflösungen und fragst dann mit PHP vorher die Aufkösung ab oder du lässt bestimmte rein grafische Teile einfach "wegklappen" sobald der User eine zu kleine Auflösung hat oder du öffnest mit Javascript ein "unverstellbares" Fenster.

Jede dieser Möglichkeiten hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile und ich bin mir sicher das die anderen hier im Forum noch andere kennen... 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## layla (3. Juli 2004)

Fürn Anfang ganz wichtige Seite http://www.selfhtml.org 
Ich hab halt damals nicht angefangen Homepages mit Photoshop zu machen sondern rein mal HTML zuerst Frames kennelernen, dann Tabelle, dann CSS.
Und dann hab ich erst mit Photoshop angefangen. Weil es bringt ja nix ein super Layout aber man bekommt den Text nicht so hin und die Buttons mit rollover.


----------



## da_Dj (3. Juli 2004)

Also mit Tabellen[oder Div Containern usw.] und Variablen Werten kann man doch recht flexibel arbeiten, so dass auch möglichst viele Auflösungen vernünftig dargestellt werden. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und hat hier nicht zu suchen


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (4. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> Ich habe gerade mal in meinen Statistiken gewühlt und mein Counter sagt mir, dass ca. 60% 1024*768 haben und nur knapp 3% 800*600. Der Rest verteilt sich auf 1280*1024 und andere "komische" Auflösungen.
> 
> Aber das kommt auch immer drauf an welche Menschen du ansprechen willst. Soll es für Jung und Alt sein würde ich auch 800*600 machen, da viele ältere Menschen diese Auflösung benutzen.
> ...




Ähm PHP wird für Serverseitige Scripts gebraucht. Die Auflösung des Users kannst du nur per JavaScript festellen da dies durch den Browser interpretiert wird. Wollt das nur kurz anmerken


----------



## ShadowMan (4. Juli 2004)

Danke SpArGs!

Vor lauter lernen kann ich PHP und JavaScript ned mehr unterscheiden *gg*


----------



## King Euro (5. Juli 2004)

Da dieser Thread schon etwas ällter ist, habe ich einfach mal geschaut, was denn aus der Seite geworden ist!
klick mich! 

Scheint ja nicht so toll gelaufen zu sein!


----------



## Receiver (6. Juli 2004)

wOw!
Ganz toll sind ja die Sex-Seiten unter "Empfohlene Links"...


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Juli 2004)

Euro will wohl eher darauf hinaus, dass die Domain zum Verkauf steht  
Schließlich ist das ja nicht die Seite vom User Scell, sondern der Firma Sedo.


----------



## King Euro (6. Juli 2004)

richtig

@ receiver:


----------

